# Uverse 'lockups' and router reboots



## George_Roberts (Apr 7, 2011)

We've had UVerse for about a year now - but lately we've had weird problems:
-about every 2-4 weeks, the router will spend a night constantly locking up and rebooting itself. ATT says they don't know why, and wanted me to check the power?? When it does this, it will do it for 30 minutes to TWO HOURS.

-every couple of days, the channels will freeze. If we change channels and then back, it returns to normal for a bit. Sometimes for a while, sometimes only for a minute. We have two boxes, each one does it. Even affects DVR playback. Internet doesn't seem to be affected, so I had originally though it was the boxes. ATT has remoted in, and can't find anything out of the ordinary.

I'm about to send everything back and get replacements. Any ideas of other things to test for first?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi George_Roberts,

Seems to be a faulty device. Perhaps a replacement is feasible.


----------



## George_Roberts (Apr 7, 2011)

AT&T sent out a tech to replace our 2Wire - service was great for about two days, now it's doing it again. 

The problems are a little different - shorter duration of freezing, but more often. The whole thing reboots often, still.

I did some homework - and 2wire routers aren't favored by many. A lot of folks say to leave the router in place, and then run a second router or access point for wireless. Some how this takes the workload off of the circuitry for the 2wire, but I haven't tested this yet!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

It it's happening on now three devices, I would think that you are having line problems instead. 2Wire is pretty bad, but I can't see having two separate devices having the same problem and then the replacement doing the same. Get on AT&T's case. You're paying them for the service.


----------

